# Set a company in HK by a french company



## sxmhousewife (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello, Happy Chinese New Year.

Please update me as I've been away from HK tens years ago.

Is it possible to open a company in HK by a French company that's to say not a person? May someone refer me any "secretarial service" company in HK?

Thank you.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Either of these websites might help

Setting up your company | English
GovHK: Starting a Business (Licensing, Registration & Regulations)


----------

